# Rabbit Having Strange Gel-Like Poop



## TheGirlFromGalilee (Mar 26, 2012)

My rabbit Bobby is doing some really weird type poop. I'm not talking about the normal soft poop that's dark brown and in clusters. This stuff is mostly clear, with some dark brown flecks in it. He started it last night, but at the time I didn't realize it was him. He didn't do and normal sort of poop until about late afternoon, when I noticed some soft poop and a few pellets in his litterbox (I'm unsure whether those were actually done within this time-frame, though). He is eating and drinking normally, and acting just as loveabley annoying as always- which is confusing me, as usually when he's sick in the slightest it's very noticeable in his demeanor. 

He's about 5 or 6 years old, he's a Holland/French lop mix (something we just found out recently), I can't remember his exact weight, but I think it was 6-8 lbs

We feed him timothy hay pellets and fresh greens with some carrot, and have been doing so for over a year, however I recently started giving them pellets made of alfalfa. I transitioned them onto it, but both of mine had and excess amount of soft poop, so I transitioned them off of it. That happened this week, but I don't think it's related. We give him hay sometimes, but he doesn't eat it, just tosses it around and spits it out.

We use the litter Yesterday's News (it's made of recycled newspaper and they only one the little buggers wouldn't eat), the dust and fragrance-free variety. 

He's neutered, he's been to the vet before for other illnesses, he's not on any medication, and he doesn't have contact with our other rabbit. When we let them out of their cages, she goes in a pen and he goes outside of it. It's like there's a fence between them.

He has not been outside recently. (Too hot!)

His eyes run sometimes and have for a while, but it doesn't seem to be anything serious. Sometimes his nose is wet, but I'm not sure whether it's running or he sticks it in stuff. His teeth look very healthy. 

He has very thick fur and he sheds nearly all the time, so it's kind of hard to tell, but I think he may be molting. Changing of seasons and what-not. 

He does not share a cage with our other bunny, and even though they can stick their noses through, there's a barrier. The girl bunny only seems to like him when there's a fence between them.

I'm sorry if that's too long, but I want to be very through.


----------



## JimD (Mar 28, 2012)

I would highly recommend a vet visit asap.

Mucous in the stools is indicative of a serious GI upset, parasiteor infection.
When the GI tract is inflamed the rabbit will often pass ajelly like substance which will either cover the stools, or if the stomach is near empty be excreted alone.


----------



## wendymac (Mar 28, 2012)

When my little Flop doe had fecal deposits like that, she was diagnosed with mucoid enteritis. VERY fatal in rabbits. I'd get your bun to the vet ASAP. 

The fecal output looked like clear jelly, with flecks in it. She wasn't even 6 weeks old (long story there), so she died quickly from it.


----------



## TheGirlFromGalilee (Mar 28, 2012)

He is doing much more normal stool than he has been the past few days, and is still eating normally, but I'm going to make him a vet appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 28, 2012)

Let us know !


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 29, 2012)

Glad to hear! But definitely glad you are going to see a Vet. Just in case.

Let us know how it goes.

K


----------



## wendymac (Mar 29, 2012)

How did you make out at the vet?


----------



## tonyshuman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the detailed information. I hope the vet visit went well. I would recommend a probiotic and a very "normal" diet for several days--no veggies that they sometimes have trouble with, no other changes in normal diet.


----------



## JimD (Mar 30, 2012)

Any updates???

Inquiring minds would like to know.
ray:


----------



## ZRabbits (Mar 31, 2012)

Hope all is well!

K


----------

